# Light O Rama and Halloween



## bwolcott (Apr 7, 2009)

This was my first year adding my Light O Rama system to my Halloween show. I did 6 songs and used mostly flood lights around the yard. People really liked it after figuring out that the music and light where rocking out to the same beat. I just need to figure out how to get a better video of it all now. 

The fun part about designing the sequences for Halloween is they are all pretty simple songs and you don’t need as much light as you would for a Xmas display. I plan on more songs and better affects this year (2009) all using the LOR system.


I posted this as a request from another thread so if you have any questions let them rip and ill do my best to answer.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I use to have Animated Lighting controllers. How cheap is LOR? About how much did it cost for 16 channel and software? Can the controller be used as stand alone?


----------



## naberhoodhaunts (Mar 29, 2008)

here is a link to their website
http://store.lightorama.com/locolico.html
cost for 16 channel is 329.00


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wow! I bought Animated Lightings 16 channel for 150. But that is the older ones. I always thought LOR was cheaper.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Oh, I just check out their site. The one you showed me is a package deal. Meaning if you bought componet instead, it wouldn't be as much.


----------



## Scarecrow (Dec 11, 2008)

Thank you for the reply to my question on your other thread. 
I did download the basic programming program for LOR and it was sure easy to operate. I guess my first question is is it really that easy tp program?
secondly in your opinion do you think it was worth the cost? I am sure as I get closer to purchase there will be more questions. Thanks again.


----------



## John R (Feb 6, 2009)

lor is cheaper and for questions go to http://lightorama.mywowbb.com


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Scarecrow,
It is that easy to operate and definitely worth it. I also bought mine off of the "component" page which basically means I bought the board not mounted in anything along with the cord ends from the accessories page. Mounted the board in a water proof box from Home Depot, drilled some holes in the box for the cord ends and then screwed the bare wires from the cord ends to the terminals on the board. Piece of cake and saved some money. 
I didn't use it with music but just for lighting atmosphere and it was awesome!


----------



## HolyTerror (Mar 11, 2009)

There are other options out there for lights to music hardware .
I , myself , use a FREE program which is WAY better than AL or LOR ( as a matter of fact , the fellow who wrote the program VIXEN , also wriote MAESTRO . KC can found over on DIYC where , you can also find the VERY easy to use FREE program , and ALL the greatest folks for help on building your own controllers . As a matter of fact , there are a few fellows right now that are selling off some RENARD 24's ( which is just like a LOR 16 , but with 24 channels instead of 16 )
I not only use my VIXEN and RENARDs for Christmas , but also for Halloween . Not just for lights either .
VIXEN takes control over EVERYTHING . 
I do a yard display , but not walk-tru type of haunt . And , I have VIXEN setup where the props , lights , sounds , and anything else , ALL are turned on / triggered thru VIXEN . 
My total channel control is as follows :
128 channels controlled thru 2 Olsen 595's with REN C's for dimming.
96 channels controlled thru 4 REN 24's
48 channels controlled thru 3 REN 16's
I also have , but do not use :
1 Hill 320 , which controlls 320 channels , but these are non dimmable
2 NI PCI DIO 96 cards , which gives me a total of 132 channels , but , these also , are not dimmable .

Total channels I use are 276 , total amount of channel I COULD use , are 728

So .. you see , the controllability for each light or prop is there . And believe me ... its WELL worth it . 
And for those that do not know ... AL and LOR and those others are WAY over priced and do the SAME thing as the hardware I mentioned , and the nice part ? VIXEN , the program is WAY easier , has additional plug ins for other items that you might choose to use controlled via VIXEN ( like for example - servo control - bet you'd find it a LOT easier to use for the 3 axis , than what your currently using . 
Anyway , VIXEN is the program of my choice . FREE , easier to use , AND you have WAY more support than either of those other two makers . The DIYC forum , each , and every person on there , is WAY more than happy to aid in ANY problem that might arise , whether its software , or hardware .

here is a link to DIYC and also to the VIXEN dowload page :

http://doityourselfchristmas.com/forums/index.php

http://www.vixenlights.com/

http://www.vixenlights.com/downloads.html


----------



## halloweengoddessrn (Feb 14, 2007)

If your looking for cost effective controllers- try d-light designs..me and hubby are ditching our AL controllers and we love the Aurora program for sequencing. My personal opinion of course.


----------

